# Des chiffres et des Lettres : les lettres



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

Voici le premier tirage :

*SEGWSASES*

Trouvez un mot en 8 lettres. Celui qui trouve propose son tirage.


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Voici le premier tirage :
> 
> *SEGWSASES*
> 
> Trouvez un mot en 8 lettres. Celui qui trouve propose son tirage.




*SAGESSES*


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

Sagesse mais pas mieux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *SAGESSES*



Bravo !  A toi.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *SAGESSES*


T'as un "s" de trop mon gars..


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

Maître Capello je dépose une réclamation, il y a un *S* de trop dans la proposition, je demande l'annulation de la réponse et 10 000¤ de dommages et intérêts...

Molle édite : suis pas bien réveillé moi, je retire ce que j'ai dis et présente mes plus plates excuses rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Maître Capello je dépose une réclamation, il y a un *S* de trop dans la proposition, je demande l'annulation de la réponse et 10 000¤ de dommages et intérêts...



heu ...  
Il est ou le S de trop ???


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> heu ...
> Il est ou le S de trop ???


Je m'a trompé, j'ai rectifié au dessus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> heu ...
> Il est ou le S de trop ???



Dans *Dos Jones*. C'est *Do Jones* ou *Dos Jone*.


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je m'a trompé, j'ai rectifié au dessus...



ok ... ben tu vas peiner quand on va passer aux chiffres ...  
:mouais: 


Bon voici mon tirage pour un 8 lettres :
*U T I E N O Y Q E*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

Non, on fait que les lettres. Et j'en profite pour préciser que les tirages proposés doivent avoir 9 lettres, comme dans l'émission.


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Non, on fait que les lettres. Et j'en profite pour préciser que les tirages proposés doivent avoir 9 lettres, comme dans l'émission.



pffuuu ... on a pas le droit à un p'tit coup de chiffres tous les 2 coups de lettres ... et Bertrand tu en fais quoi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> pffuuu ... on a pas le droit à un p'tit coup de chiffres tous les 2 coups de lettres ... et Bertrand tu en fais quoi



Je le bannnis !


----------



## chroukin (9 Décembre 2005)

*TONIQUE*


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> *TONIQUE*



comme 8 lettres on fait mieux ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> *TONIQUE*



?????


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

8 Lettres

*NOÉTIQUE*, adj. et subst. fém.
I. Adjectif
A. PHILOS. (phénoménol.). Qui concerne l'acte de connaissance, la noèse. La sphère noétique; l'action noétique; la purification noétique. On comprend par là que Husserl ait pu (...) opposer, à une analyse noétique qui fait reposer le monde sur l'activité synthétique du sujet, sa «réflexion noématique» qui demeure dans l'objet et en explicite l'unité primordiale au lieu de l'engendrer (MERLEAU-PONTY, Phénoménol. perception, 1945, p.IV).
B. LING., SÉMIOT. Champ noétique. Champ des signifiés. (Ds REY Sémiot. 1979).
II. Subst. fém., PHILOS. Étude ou théorie de la connaissance, de la pensée. Toute la noétique de Duns Scot tend à renforcer autant que possible l'indépendance de l'intellect à l'égard de l'ordre sensible (GILSON, Espr. philos. médiév., 1931, p.35).


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> 8 Lettres
> 
> *NOÉTIQUE*, adj. et subst. fém.
> I. Adjectif
> ...



 your turn


----------



## chroukin (9 Décembre 2005)

Désolé j'ai mal lu pour les 8 lettres 

Mais le principe c'est de tirer au sort des lettres, pas de trouver des mots et mélanger les lettres 


Enfin je parle du VRAI Chiffres et des Lettres, il nous manque juste une petite musique et quelques vieux sur des chaises


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'ai mal lu pour les 8 lettres
> 
> Mais le principe c'est de tirer au sort des lettres, pas de trouver des mots et mélanger les lettres
> 
> ...



Oui ben, on adapte.  

Bravo Dos Jones !


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

*N  -  E  -  E  -  E  -  S  -  L  -  M  -  T  -  Z*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

*ELEMENTS*


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *elements*


C'est pas celui là que je voyais mais il est bon aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

Alors on continue jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve le bon.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

Pas avec moi, je dois filer, continue toi...

Amusez-vous bien 

@+


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pas avec moi, je dois filer, continue toi...
> 
> Amusez-vous bien
> 
> @+



ferme pas la porte, j'arrive ...
bonne journée @ plus tard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonne journée à vous deux. 

Propose qui veut maintenant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je le bannnis !



 

Aricosec n'est pas mort ... survival les jeux de 20h de barbarella ...:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *SAGESSES*



Oui, on m'apelle?

Désolée, je sors...


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> il nous manque... ....et quelques vieux sur des chaises


On est là jeune padawan insolent :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

À moi : *NINAB*


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

Euh ! *Banni...*

Pas taper, pas taper...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Décembre 2005)

didoung ding...
didoung dong !


----------



## chroukin (9 Décembre 2005)

Ha les vieux se réveillent et s'en vont. Mamie a laissé son dentier sur le sol (elle 'la laissé tomber en dormant la bouche ouverte). Golf sort du public aussi et demande ce qui s'est passé. Chroukin se amrre devant sa TV


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

*J'en ai un super*
dédicacé à Jojoleretour :

U-E-I-B-I-N-O


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'en ai un super*
> dédicacé à Jojoleretour :
> 
> U-E-I-B-I-N-O



*NIOUBIE* ?!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *NIOUBIE* ?!



*NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !!!*
je voulais que ce soit jojo lui même qui le trouve !


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !!!*
> je voulais que ce soit jojo lui même qui le trouve !



*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*
tu crois que JoJo traîne dans les parages ????  Bon aller tiens, un autre pour Jojo : 

*T R R A O G F O E * en plus c'est un 9 lettres


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*
> tu crois que JoJo traîne dans les parages ????  Bon aller tiens, un autre pour Jojo :
> 
> *T R R A O G F O E * en plus c'est un 9 lettres


Y'aurait pas une fôte là...


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'aurait pas une fôte là...




chutttttttt il a pas vu


----------



## Mille Sabords (10 Décembre 2005)

je connais DOS JONES ... 
... mais je je connais DOW JONES, indice boursier calculé et inventé par Messieurs DOW & JONES


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Dans l'émission, le mot que les candidats aiment bien trouver avec le tirage qui leur est proposé est *ENCULEES*. Et ils sont tout contents d'avoir sorti une grossièreté. Un peu comme des gosses de bourges qui auraient lâché un pet.


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> chutttttttt il a pas vu



Moi si !


----------

